# What do you think about Reservations



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So what do you think? Do you, don't you, and of course, the reasons why.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I take reservations but I dont take monetary ones. 

I like reservations because it allows me to talk more with the people interested and I sell quicker that way once born. 

I dont take money on reservations because not everyone can follow through on purchasing and not every goat will have what people are looking for. Then I have to hold onto that money for another year or they feel like they have to purchase when they dont really want that goat anymore or they loose their money. 

I do require half the purchase price as a deposit though and it must be paid within a week of them saying they want the goat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Staceys philosophy...though this is the first year that I've offered reservations on kids.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> I take reservations but I dont take monetary ones.
> 
> I like reservations because it allows me to talk more with the people interested and I sell quicker that way once born.
> 
> ...


I do the same here, except the deposits are $100 for doe kid and $50 for buck kid.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I like to put in a reservation when I think there's a chance that what I'm looking for could be found at a given farm. I don't like to put money until the babies are born in case I find my needs elsewhere or the goat I want is not born to the farm I gave money.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I take reservations with no money down. They can pay when they get them. 

I also like to put in reservations, one for next year, doeling, so excited! 

Now I just need to get more adult does. :sigh:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I offer both $ and no $ comitment reservations, with the monetary ones obviously taking precedence.. As a buyer I am hesitent to put down a deposit as I am quite picky about who I add to my herd and the upcoming kid has to be totally what I'm after. But as a seller, with no deposit, you risk buyers backing out, and I'd say at least half of mine do before kidding season.
Monetary deposits do insure that the breeder is at least going to get something in case the buyer backs out, which many do. If you really want a certain pairing then locking in a reservation - especially first choice - is the smart way to go. 
Ideally for a buyer the best case scenario is being first in line on a pairing with no money down!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thankx everyone! Helps me make up my mind. I think I will do both--- with monetary ones taking precedence. . . . =). 
Hi Mnspinner! I have a Sally's Stella daughter from you! Moonspinners ZEN Nisha.  She is a beautiful doe.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Talitha, that's great to know Nisha is out west - I was wondering who Addie placed her with. She was tough to part with so I'm sure she'll do well for you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like free reservations and just take a waiting list in order of who came first for either a buck or doe kid. I don't want to hold onto deposits in case I need to return them...it just seems like a pain and to much work. My kids usually sell pretty easy so I guess i'm not to concerned with having a buyer lined up, but yeah...for me...free reservations work well.

I also really don't like putting a deposit down on a breeding because I don't want to be comitted to purchasing something I haven't yet seen. I also want to keep looking in the meantime incase something else comes along.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Great post,, & Great input on this post,, this is whats so nice with this forum,, lots of good input and open minds.. :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I wouldn't make a monetary reservation on a breeding. I probably wouldn't do it on a kid either.
As I get into selling, I'm thinking I'll keep a waiting list, first-come-first-serve fashion - no money changes hands until the goat is actually purchased.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh and as for when the kids arrive...the first person on the reservation list has 4 days to respond and show interest in the kid or I move onto the next person on the list or mark the kid as for sale. For buck and doe kids I require a $100 non refundable deposit and $50 for wethers this holds the kid(s) until weaning and pickup.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Oh and as for when the kids arrive...the first person on the reservation list has 4 days to respond and show interest in the kid or I move onto the next person on the list or mark the kid as for sale. For buck and doe kids I require a $100 non refundable deposit and $50 for wethers this holds the kid(s) until weaning and pickup.


That is how we do it too! We charge $50.00 for a reservation on a doe kid, but don't do it for bucks unless the doe has freshend before and has a nice udder


----------

